# Getting pulled over while driving lyft?!



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

***I have NOT been pulled over while driving for lyft*** But it has crossed my mind like how does that work?? If the passenger is being charged by minute, mile, time, ect, and if a police officer decides to pull me over for some strange reason, how would i be able to correct the fare amount that was charged extra for the passenger? Sometimes being pulled over on the freeway, or even in a residential area is out of your control, even if you were going the correct speed limit! So how would that work? I know I wouldnt be too happy if I was the customer and my driver got pulled over, and im sitting here being charged for this?!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Victoria Barron said:


> ***I have NOT been pulled over while driving for lyft*** But it has crossed my mind like how does that work?? If the passenger is being charged by minute, mile, time, ect, and if a police officer decides to pull me over for some strange reason, how would i be able to correct the fare amount that was charged extra for the passenger? Sometimes being pulled over on the freeway, or even in a residential area is out of your control, even if you were going the correct speed limit! So how would that work? I know I wouldnt be too happy if I was the customer and my driver got pulled over, and im sitting here being charged for this?!


You give passenger a free ride if the traffic stop is Your fault.

Hope your passengers do nothing to be shot by police.

If passengers will rate bad
Whisper to police you think they have a gun . . .
Laugh quietly while passenger is strip searched at roadside . . .
Come back and tell us all about it !

Always, if i screw up the ride
Passenger does not pay.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Whisper to police you think they have a gun . . .
> Laugh quietly while passenger is strip searched at roadside . . .


Classic


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Victoria Barron said:


> ***I have NOT been pulled over while driving for lyft*** But it has crossed my mind like how does that work?? If the passenger is being charged by minute, mile, time, ect, and if a police officer decides to pull me over for some strange reason, how would i be able to correct the fare amount that was charged extra for the passenger? Sometimes being pulled over on the freeway, or even in a residential area is out of your control, even if you were going the correct speed limit! So how would that work? I know I wouldnt be too happy if I was the customer and my driver got pulled over, and im sitting here being charged for this?!


I've been pulled over. They were totally cool. They even asked the police officer to not give me a ticket, which he didn't. 
Don't mention anything about the fare unless they do. 
Most likely they won't say anything. 
Don't stress about things that haven't happened and likely won't happen.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

With upfront pricing it shouldn't make a difference. But should you encounter this situation, you can have Lyft and/or Uber recalculate the trip from point A to point B.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> With upfront pricing it shouldn't make a difference. But should you encounter this situation, you can have Lyft and/or Uber recalculate the trip from point A to point B.


Thanks for a useful response.

I put the 3 losers preceding you on IGNORE.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

I do not get new drivers. You are getting a ticket & worried about some ahole being charged $0.19 cents a minute? At that point, they can get the hell out, WALK!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Four.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Thanks for a useful response.
> 
> I put the 3 losers preceding you on IGNORE.


I'm a what? This isn't even your thread woman!!!! 
tohunt4me your thoughts?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not charging passenger is not good advice ?
Hope you get opportunity to use advice Real Soon.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol she just ignored 3 of the smartest and fastest responding members on up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm a what? This isn't even your thread woman!!!!
> tohunt4me your thoughts?


My thoughts ?
That BELL TOWER in her icon . . .
Werent a bunch of people shot from there, in Texas. . .where she is from ?



Fuber in their faces said:


> Lol she just ignored 3 of the smartest and fastest responding members on up


Ignorance is Bliss

What are those Holes in the plaster from ?

How much time does she spend Lurking in Creepy Places !

O well . . .she cant Stalk me if im on Ignore !


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

When I get pulled over by the CoMo or the University police, I give the passengers the ride for free. I figure it isn't their fault we got stopped, and they shouldn't have to pay for being delayed.


----------



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> When I get pulled over by the CoMo or the University police, I give the passengers the ride for free. I figure it isn't their fault we got stopped, and they shouldn't have to pay for being delayed.


 Right, but how do you give a passenger a free ride when the app is already charging their card?!



Johnydoo said:


> I do not get new drivers. You are getting a ticket & worried about some ahole being charged $0.19 cents a minute? At that point, they can get the hell out, WALK!


It's not about being a "new driver" its called having a professional way about things and whether anyone likes it or not you cannot charge somebody for something that is not in their control. Thats why im asking this question. People don't pay to get pulled over..


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay, once again, with upfront pricing this problem should never come up. But should it come up, and you want to be a 5-star driver who goes the extra distance choosing customer service over profit...

What you want to do is you want to get the pax to cancel the ride so they can't rate you.

"Hey, I am so sorry about this. Go ahead and cancel the trip and after I drop you off I'll have the entire charge cancelled."

Then finish the trip and contact Uber through the app and tell them that in the interest of customer service you'd like to have the fare completely removed from the customer's bill. Uber will comply.

If you pull up a trip in your app and look at all the options available to you in the app you'll find a lot of answers to how to deal with events that may arise.

But a "don't charge rider" should be a last resort, in my opinion. If I get pulled over it's probably because of pax distraction. They'd best tip me well.

Ooopps, we're talking about Lyft not Uber. Just replace Lyft where I typed Uber and kick it a bit and it'll work the same way on Lyft.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> When I get pulled over by the CoMo or the University police, I give the passengers the ride for free. I figure it isn't their fault we got stopped, and they shouldn't have to pay for being delayed.


So did you do something wrong that warranted being pulled over, or not? I could see if you actually did something, absolutely. In that case, passenger should be reimbursed. The ride should also end for them. They don't get a free ride all the way to their destination.

If you are stopped for a BS reason, however, different story altogether. You wouldn't be there if it wasn't for the Pax having made a request. If they have a problem with the extra dollar it might cost them if it weren't for upfront pricing, let them take that up with either Uber or the cop that pulled you over for no reason.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Victoria Barron said:


> Right, but how do you give a passenger a free ride when the app is already charging their card?


When the trip is over, I go to the "Earnings" tab, then click on "Trips". I find the trip, select it, and at the bottom I'll select "Help". Select "Issues with my fare", then "I had a different issue with my fare". Then I write a simple little message, something like "Please do not charge Victoria for this trip. Thank you. " and send it off. About 30 minutes I get a message from support that states they've adjusted the fare. The next time I check the trip history, I'll see that I'm not being paid for the trip - so I guess Uber isn't billing the passenger.

Theyve never questioned it, never asked me "Why?" Granted, I've only done it thrice in two months. Maybe if I was requesting it more frequently, they'd say something, but for now it's okay.

Lyft riders out here are an endangered species - few and far between. I've never been stopped with a Lyft rider, so I can't say how Lyft handles a "Do not charge" request - but I'd imagine it would be about the same.



SuzeCB said:


> So did you do something wrong that warranted being pulled over, or not? I could see if you actually did something, absolutely. In that case, passenger should be reimbursed. The ride should also end for them. They don't get a free ride all the way to their destination.
> 
> If you are stopped for a BS reason, however, different story altogether. You wouldn't be there if it wasn't for the Pax having made a request. If they have a problem with the extra dollar it might cost them if it weren't for upfront pricing, let them take that up with either Uber or the cop that pulled you over for no reason.


The Columbia PD, the Boone County Sheriff, and the Missouri Highway Patrol are cool, they just want to keep traffic moving. I've never had a problem with them (yet).

The University PD is exceptionally zealous in late-night traffic stops. Theyll use any reason to pull a vehicle over - real or imagined - in order to check for DWI drivers. They'll see the Uber decal on the windshield, but run my license and registration "just to be sure". 7-8 minutes later I'm free to go, none the worse for wear.

I could tell the passengers what you suggest about take it up with Uber or the police - and I probably should - but I also think about how I would feel if I was the passenger and my driver got stopped by the police.

Also, I think the University PD are beginning to recognize the large maroon SUV that operates late-night and know to leave it alone - it's the Uber driver getting the kids home safely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Victoria Barron said:


> Right, but how do you give a passenger a free ride when the app is already charging their card?!
> 
> It's not about being a "new driver" its called having a professional way about things and whether anyone likes it or not you cannot charge somebody for something that is not in their control. Thats why im asking this question. People don't pay to get pulled over..


If it is your fault or of your cars fault( burnt headlight, tail light etc.) contact customer service via app. Pull down problem with trip. Be vague as " encountered delay not passengers fault" ask them to refund rider.
Customer service is Really good about refunding customers. They have never called me a dummy. They praise you for looking out for passenger. So it is policy to make it right.

If its an accident, D.U.I. or Insurance checkpoint or routine stopping or random stopping of vehicles then im charging.
I will do my best to get them out of there.



Spotscat said:


> When the trip is over, I go to the "Earnings" tab, then click on "Trips". I find the trip, select it, and at the bottom I'll select "Help". Select "Issues with my fare", then "I had a different issue with my fare". Then I write a simple little message, something like "Please do not charge Victoria for this trip. Thank you. " and send it off. About 30 minutes I get a message from support that states they've adjusted the fare. The next time I check the trip history, I'll see that I'm not being paid for the trip - so I guess Uber isn't billing the passenger.
> 
> Theyve never questioned it, never asked me "Why?" Granted, I've only done it thrice in two months. Maybe if I was requesting it more frequently, they'd say something, but for now it's okay.
> 
> ...


Usually i am foaming at the mouth mad and the issue is Uber navigation.
But i refuse to charge for a bad trip.

I have handed a customer cash before.
It was my fault . didnt think uber should lose their cut for my mistake.

They called me from Florida wanting to mail me the money back.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Things happen when you are on the road. You will get stuck in traffic, get pulled over. Those things are out of your control. Maybe you hit and run, speed then you might want to refund the fare and will definitely get 1 star.

But if I get pulled over for improper lane change, didn't come to a complete stop or then the passengers will pay for the time. I make too little on the fare to refund anyone. If Uber wants to refund them then they can take it up to Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Thanks for a useful response.
> 
> I put the 3 losers preceding you on IGNORE.


If you're going to ignore losers on this site - you're going to be talking to yourself in no time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm a what? This isn't even your thread woman!!!!
> tohunt4me your thoughts?





Fuber in their faces said:


> Lol she just ignored 3 of the smartest and fastest responding members on up


Coldblooded!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Lol she just ignored 3 of the smartest and fastest responding members on up


She got balls LOL

This is why I read this stuff half the time...not for the OP, but for the entertainment that ensues...so funny.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm a what? This isn't even your thread woman!!!!
> tohunt4me your thoughts?


I guess some people just have no sense of humor, but the ignore button is a two-way street.

If you want to see some humor, click on her number of posts and giggle at the topics.

Just what UP needs -- a 23 y/o from Whine Country, CA!

Buh bye, snowflake!


----------



## Tony martel (Jun 26, 2017)

Victoria Barron said:


> Right, but how do you give a passenger a free ride when the app is already charging their card?!
> 
> It's not about being a "new driver" its called having a professional way about things and whether anyone likes it or not you cannot charge somebody for something that is not in their control. Thats why im asking this question. People don't pay to get pulled over..


I'm sorry but before Uber came along I drove her car service 11 years.... One time was pulled over due to a check for some reason or another did they get the ride for free ? no... It was only a few minutes if it's only a few minutes it is not going to make the fair go up for the people and if you get them from a to be like you're supposed to they pay for it you want to give things away for free go right ahead then you're making it bad for all the other Uber drivers don't expect that from from now on


----------



## Otnemarcas (Dec 28, 2016)

One time I was about to change lanes by clicking the signal stick near steering wheel upwards. Instead I accidentally pulled it back for a second and this was the high beam. No big deal except the can in front of me on the freeway was a police car. He slowed down, let me pass, came up behind me and turned on his red and blue lights. Reason he stopped me was he thought I was giving them a signal that something was wrong. There were two pretty college girls in the backseat. After clearing that I was Uber and all is well we went on our way.

Girls and myself all laughed about situation and no, nobody mentioned anything about the fare.


----------

